
Why C++ is still one of the best ways to dive deeper into programming - vardanator
https://medium.com/@vardanator/why-cs-students-must-learn-c-as-their-main-programming-language-6d3b4f8720bd
======
erAck
I agree, computer students should learn C++ and write at least one exam using
it, and if it is only to get acquainted with all the possible pitfalls. Extra
points for the exam code if it passes Coverity, Valgrind and ASan/UBSan checks
and input fuzzing.

